# [ISPConfig 3] IDs werden nicht freigegeben



## neurex (28. Dez. 2011)

Hallo an alle!

Hab gerade gesehen das, wenn ich eine Website lösche die ID dieser nicht freigegeben wird, sprich wenn diese z.B. die ID 5 hatte und ich lege eine neue Website an so wird nicht ID 5 wieder belegt sondern ID 6.

Werden diese IDs nicht wieder freigegeben oder muss ich dies manuell erzwingen?

Einen schönen Abend euch allen


----------



## Till (28. Dez. 2011)

Die ids sind ja mysql auto increment werte und mysql gibt keine ids wieder frei.


----------



## neurex (29. Dez. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Die ids sind ja mysql auto increment werte und mysql gibt keine ids wieder frei.


Ah, okay. Das heißt wenn ich wieder bei ID 1 anfangen möchte müsste ich ein



> ALTER TABLE ka AUTO_INCREMENT=1


ausführen. Müsste dann auf nur eine Tabelle angewandt werden (welche weiß ich jetzt nicht), oder?


----------



## Till (29. Dez. 2011)

Ja, das sollte gehen. Die Tablle ist "web_domain".


----------



## neurex (29. Dez. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Ja, das sollte gehen. Die Tablle ist "web_domain".


Ja, das funktioniert. Vielen Dank Till


----------

